# Online Collaborative Fiction - TORG: The Possibility Wars



## Chairman (Mar 24, 2009)

Online Collaborative fiction game! 
www.nextgenrpg.com 

"Later today, early tomorrow, some time next week, the world began to end." 

Raiders have come from other cosms, other realities, to steal Earth's living energy. The very possibilities of life are at risk. Portions of our planet have been turned into someplace else. Even the people of Earth are transformed by the invading realities. Only a few people, the Storm Knights, can hold onto their reality, weathering the reality storms to defend our planet from the invaders. Able to manipulate the very possibility energy the raiders have come to steal, the Storm Knights are all that stand between survival and the death of everything. 

Will you heed the Earth's call? Will you become a Storm Knight and stand up to defend the Earth from the invaders? Now is the time. 

The official casting call for TORG is now open. I will be taking submissions until April 7th. After that I will work with the chosen players to create their characters. No knowledge of the system or background is needed. Learning what has happened and how reality works will be part of the early adventures. 

What I need from prospective players is a few paragraphs describing a person from Earth today. The person can be anyone you are willing to play. Just understand, the characters are heroes. They might be tarnished heroes, but they are heroes. Han Solo works fine, Boba Fett, not so much. Also note the characters do not have to be American, although they will start out in New York City. 

Include with your character submission: 
Age, Gender, Occupation, Residence/Cultural and Ethnic Origin, Appearance, Background, and Personality. 

I'm asking for a commitment to at least twice a week posting, with the usual disclaimers concerning real life. 

The game will be quite black and white, with occasional shades of grey morality. You are the good guys who stand against the darkness. Like true heroes, occasionally you will have to make the tough choices. Let one person die to save dozens, let the bad guy go to save the city, etc. Torg is designed to have a very cinematic feel, similar to an action movie. 

Send your submissions, questions, comments, personal attacks, etc.  to awhjjohnson@comcast.net and save Earth's reality. 

Game play will take place at www.nextgenrpg.com.  If you have any questions about character creation, you can visit the forum board at http://www.nextgenrpg.com/forum/torg-possibility-wars-begin


----------



## Chairman (Apr 3, 2009)

Just a quick reminder that submissions close April 7th.


----------



## Chairman (Apr 19, 2009)

This is just a courtesy note to let y'all know that submissions are closed and the cast has been selected. I've removed last names for privacy. If one of these creations are yours, mosey on over and visit the TORG board. 

Michiko Isabelle Montgomery-Foreigner8 
Elias Stern-Isaac  
Shawn Allen-Jonathan  
Martin DeSoto-Matthew  
Joshua Jacques de Molay-Stephen  
Jeff Felicien-Sam  
Barbie Marie Johnson-China  

www.nextgenrpg.com


----------

